# Μεταγραφή ισπανικών ονομάτων



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

Δεν χρειάζεται να μεταφράζεις από ισπανικά για να έχεις πρόβλημα. Και επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω ισπανικά, στηρίζομαι σε μια αγγλική σελίδα του διαδικτύου και μεταφέρω εδώ τι κατάλαβα, μαζί με τις απορίες μου. Δίνω μόνο τα «προβληματικά». Παρακαλώ, διορθώστε και συμπληρώστε, γιατί είναι γραμμένο στο πόδι:



*u*
| «ου»
*b*
| «μπ», αλλά «β» στα εξελληνισμένα, π.χ. Βραζιλία, Βολιβία
*c*
| «κ» πριν από a, o ή u· «θ» στην Ισπανία πριν από e ή i αλλά «σ» στη λατινική Αμερική
|
(Πρώτη απορία: ισχύει έτσι ακριβώς αυτή η διαφορά και γίνεται σεβαστή στις μεταγραφές;)
*cc*
| «ξ»
*d*
| «ντ», αλλά «δ» όταν είναι στο τέλος
|
Ή μήπως μεταγράφονται «δ» και στις δύο περιπτώσεις;

|
Το «de» είναι «ντε» ή «δε»;
*g*
| «γκ» πριν από a, o ή u και «χ» πριν από e ή i
*h*
| Δεν προφέρεται, π.χ. το Hotel προφέρεται «οτέλ»
*j*
| «χ»
*ll*
| «γι», π.χ. ella = έγια
*ñ*
| «νι» 
*y*
| «γι», αλλά «ι» το σκέτο y (=και)
*z*
| «θ» στην Ισπανία, «σ» στη Λατινική Αμερική
*que*
| «κε»
*qui*
| «κι»
*gue*
| «γκε»
*gui*
| «γκι»

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά τους ισπανομαθείς.


----------



## kabuki (Apr 17, 2008)

Σε γενικές γραμμές και με μια γρήγορη ματιά θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι για το z υπάρχουν διαφορετικές προφορές και στην Ισπανία. Τα Castellano είναι μεν η επίσημη "διάλεκτος" αλλά υπάρχουν διαφορές ανά περιοχή. Για παράδειγμα, λέμε Σαραγόσα και όχι Θαραγόθα, παρόλο που γράφεται Zaragoza.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2008)

Γιατί οι Μεξικανοί αποκαλούν το Texas "Τέχας" (Tejas);

Το Zazula προφέρεται τελικά "θάθουλα" ή "σάσουλα";


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 17, 2008)

Αν μιλάμε για Ισπανία:

b: η προφορά δεν είναι ούτε καθαρό μπ, ούτε καθαρό β, είναι κάπου ενδιάμεσα.

c: "κ" και πριν από σύμφωνα (creer, actualidad)

d: "δ" (actualidad, decir) αλλά νομίζω και "ντ" σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (dónde)

g: εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις gue και gui, είναι "γ", όπως "guapo", "aseguros" (μιλάμε πάντα για Ισπανία).

y: Μήπως είναι σκέτο "ι" και πριν από σύμφωνο; (Raymon). Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος.

rr: Πολύ τραβηγμένο "ρ".

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ τους ισπανομαθείς.


----------



## crystal (Apr 17, 2008)

Το d προφέρεται «δ» ανάμεσα σε δυο φωνήεντα (actualidad -> ακτουαλιδάδ αλλά decir -> ντεθίρ - ή ντεσίρ, αν προτιμάτε).

Το r προφέρεται τραβηγμένο κι όταν βρίσκεται στην αρχή της λέξης. 

Όταν λέμε ñ - > νι, εννοούμε το τρικαλινό, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2008)

Νίκο, η απορία μου είναι απλή: έστω ότι τελικά αποσαφηνίζουμε πλήρως το πώς προφέρεται το καθετί στην ισπανική, ή σε όποια άλλη γλώσσα. Και μετά τι; Μέχρι ποιου, δηλαδή, σημείου το πώς ακριβώς προφέρει κάποιος κάτι στη γλώσσα του υπαγορεύει και το πώς θα το μεταγράψουμε εμείς στην ελληνική;

Με άλλα λόγια (κι αντλώ παραδείγματα απ' τη ρωσική, καθότι μου είναι ευχερέστερη της ισπανικής), θα λέμε Μπαλσόι ή Μπολσόι, Πατιόμκιν ή Ποτέμκιν, ρόμπατ ή ρομπότ;

Και γιατί γι' άλλη μια φορά να μην εγκαταλείψουμε την τάση μας προς δυσκοιλιότητα και να μην υιοθετήσουμε την αγγλική προσέγγιση στο ίδιο θέμα - παράλληλες ορθογραφήσεις ισοδύναμης ορθότητας; Παίρνουν οι άνθρωποι τα ξένα ονόματα ή τοπωνύμια, τα μεταγράφουν όπως τους βολεύει, κι επιτρέπουν και άλλες δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις μεταγραφές να συνυπάρχουν. Πού 'ν' το κακό; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

Zazula, έχεις κι εσύ το δίκιο σου, και το θέμα αυτό, όσο και να το συζητήσουμε, άκρη δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε. Έχουμε τις εξελληνισμένες που μας παρέδωσαν (ποιος θα τολμούσε να πει Λάντον; ή «η Παναγία του Παρισιού;»), έχουμε τον καβγά ανάμεσα σε απλογραφημένες και το «τα ονόματα έχουν ταυτότητα» (οπότε «Μασαχουσέτη» ή «κάτσε ν' ανοίξω το λεξικό να δω πού πέφτουν τα διπλά»;), έχουμε και τον ... πλουραλισμό.

Καλό είναι όμως να ρωτάμε για να μαθαίνουμε. Να μην πούμε τους Jiménez Τζιμένεζ. Αποκεί και πέρα, πρέπει να ξέρουμε αν είναι Ισπανός ή Αργεντινός για να τον πούμε Χιμένεθ ή Χιμένες; Λέει ο άλλος Χιμένεζ και (νομίζει ότι) ξεμπερδεύει.

Από την άλλη, ναι, θα βοηθούσε να τα λέγαμε με _έναν_ τρόπο. Όπως όταν θέλω να βρω έγκυρα στοιχεία για τον Burroughs στα αγγλικά, δεν θα τα αναζητήσω στο Burrows. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι η μοναδική λύση θα ήταν ένας Μήτσος στα σύνορα.

— Μήτσο, γιά έλα, πρέπει να περάσουν κάποια ονόματα, έλα να δώσεις έγκριση.
— Αυτό εδώ «Τζιμένεζ». (Ο Μήτσος έχει κάνει αγγλικά μέχρι το Lower.)
— Είναι από Ισπανία μεριά, κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων. Το προφέρουν «Χ» αυτό. (Αυτόν τον έχουν δίπλα στο Μήτσο για να του διορθώνει τα χοντρά λάθη.)
— Α ναι, το θυμάμαι αυτό. Σαν τον Δον Ζουάν που έγινε Χουάν Κάρλος. Χιμένεζ, λοιπόν.
— Ό,τι πεις, Μήτσο. Ετούτο;
— Αγκελίνα Χολί.
— Όχι, ρε Μήτσο, το κορίτσι! Αυτό είναι από το Χόλιγουντ.
— Ε μη μου τα βάζεις κι εσύ πλάι πλάι, με μπερδεύεις...

Και μόνο αφού θα έχει δώσει έγκριση ο Μήτσος, θα επιτρέπεται να γράφουμε τα ονόματα στα ελληνικά. Μέχρι τότε, στα λατινικά. Κι ας τα προφέρει όπως θέλει ο κάθε άλλος Μήτσος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 18, 2008)

Έτσι, μόνο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Όπως ας πούμε "an paizei kamia Eva Medes (τώρα και σε δυόσμο) kai kamia Antzelina Tzoli*"*. Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα, σας λέω!


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

Άντε, να πω και για τη ζημιά που έπαθα που άκουσα για τη χτεσινή βραδιά στο Μέγαρο, με τον Σγούρο στο πιάνο και την ορχήστρα υπό τη διεύθυνση του διάσημου Κορεάτη μαέστρου... Πώς τον είπατε το διάσημο;

Πάω να δω στο in.gr μπας και βρω το όνομά του (τρία «ου» κατάφερα μόνο να πιάσω) και πέφτω πάνω στο άρθρο:
Πέδρο Αλμοδόβαρ και Πενέλοπε Κρουθ ενώνουν ξανά τις δυνάμεις τους
Καλά, αυτή Κρουζ δεν ήταν τόσα χρόνια, σαν τον πρώην της; Μήτσοοοοοο!

(Α, ναι, και ο Κορεάτης λέγεται Myung-Whun Chung. Μα πώς γίνονται διάσημοι με τέτοια ονόματα;)


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Α, ναι, και ο Κορεάτης λέγεται Myung-Whun Chung. Μα πώς γίνονται διάσημοι με τέτοια ονόματα;)


Φαντάζεσαι αυτό να είναι το απλοποιημένο καλλιτεχνικό του;
Δεν είναι τυχαίο πάντως ότι ο πιο διάσημος από εκείνα τα μέρη λεγόταν Μάο... (τρία γραμματάκια, εκ των οποίων τα δύο φωνήεντα)


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 18, 2008)

Κρουθ και πάλι Κρουθ, δις σάηντ οβ δη ατλάντικ. Επίσης πολλοί επιμένουν να αποκαλούν "Χαβιέ" τον Javier Bardem, μάλλον πιστεύοντας ότι είναι Γάλλος (αλλά τότε θα ήταν Ζαβιέ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Κρουθ και πάλι Κρουθ, δις σάηντ οβ δη ατλάντικ.


Δις σάιντ οβ δι ατλάντικ και νοτίως των Πυρηναίων. Γιατί στη Βρετανία (και χρόνια τώρα στην Ελλάδα) τη λένε Κρουζ. Και κάτω τα χέρια από τη Βέρα Κρουζ των λανγκαστριανών μου χρόνων. Κρους είναι μόνο η Βέρα Κρούσκα.

(Τελικά ο καθένας κουβαλάει το δικό του σταυρό.)


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Κρουθ και πάλι Κρουθ, δις σάηντ οβ δη ατλάντικ. Επίσης πολλοί επιμένουν να αποκαλούν "Χαβιέ" τον Javier Bardem, μάλλον πιστεύοντας ότι είναι Γάλλος (αλλά τότε θα ήταν Ζαβιέ).



Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει προσωπικά το θέμα, πώς ακριβώς να αποκαλώ τον "Χαβιέ";


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 18, 2008)

Ήθελα κι εγώ να το ρωτήσω...


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

Χαβιέρ, όπως τον Σολάνα!

( Σας την έσπασα; ) ;)


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Χαβιέρ, όπως τον Σολάνα!
> 
> ( Σας την έσπασα; ) ;)




Εντελώς! Τέλος πάντων, και "ζουζουνάκι" που θα τον φωνάζω, θα καταλαβαίνει! :-D (να θυμηθώ να συμμαζευτώ/είμαι μοντερατρίς, να θυμηθώ να συμμαζευτώ/είμαι μοντερατρίς..)


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 18, 2008)

Μερσί!
(Tουλάχιστον ξέρω πώς προφέρεται ο Guillaume Canet...)


----------



## danae (Jun 21, 2008)

Νίκο, το δύσκολο με την προφορά της Ισπανικής είναι ότι ορισμένα γράμματα δεν έχουν σταθερή προφορά. (Μην ξεχνάμε, ωστόσο, ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και στην Ελληνική).

Όλα τα φωνήεντα προφέρονται όπως γράφονται (a, e, i, o, u). Όταν βρεθούν το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο, προφέρονται ξεχωριστά. Δηλαδή το restaurante προφέρεται ρεσ-ταου-ράν-τε.

Το y δεν ανήκει στα φωνήεντα και σε γενικές γραμμές η προφορά του είναι αυτή που έγραψες. Να προσθέσω ότι προφέρεται σαν φωνήεν (ι) όταν είναι μόνο του (σύνδεσμος y) αλλά και όταν βρίσκεται στο τέλος λέξης, π.χ. ley (λέι), rey (ρέι) κτλ.

Το πρόβλημα είναι με ορισμένα σύμφωνα, των οποίων η προφορά αλλάζει ανάλογα με τη θέση τους. Ο γενικός κανόνας είναι ότι αυτά τα σύμφωνα είναι κλειστά όταν ακούγονται έπειτα από παύση (και σε ορισμένες άλλες περιπτώσεις) και εξακολουθητικά όταν βρίσκονται μεταξύ φωνηέντων (είτε λόγω της θέσης τους μέσα σε μια λέξη είτε λόγω της θέσης τους στην πρόταση). 

Συγκεκριμένα τα σύμφωνα: 

b και v (που έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά) ανάλογα με τη θέση τους προφέρονται μπ ή β (διαφορετικό από το ελληνικό που είναι χειλοδοντικό, το ισπανικό είναι διχειλικό). Π.χ. Cuba (Κούβα, και αυτό το β σχεδόν δεν ακούγεται όταν το προφέρει Κουβανός), avión (αβιόν), árbol (άρμπολ), tranvía (τραμ-μπία).

d: ντ ή δ, π.χ. dentro (ντέν-τρο), adentro (αδέν-τρο). Προσοχή: αν πριν από το dentro ακουστεί κάποιο φωνήεν, πχ hacia dentro, τότε θα προφερθεί δέν-τρο. Επομένως είναι Φιδέλ Κάστρο. Όταν βρίσκεται στο τέλος προφέρεται δ αλλά αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου απόλυτο. Σε ορισμένες περιοχές προφέρεται τ ή ακόμα και παραλείπεται. Πάντως η στάνταρ προφορά είναι δ.

ga, go, gu, gue, gui: ισχύει ό,τι είπες, μόνο που και πάλι έχουμε τις παραλλαγές γκ και γ. Παράδειγμα: gata (γκάτα) και Bogotá (Μπογοτά), Guevara (Γκεβάρα) αλλά Che Guevara (Τσε Γεβάρα).

Άλλα σύμφωνα:

Για το c ισχύουν αυτά που γράφεις. Να προσθέσω ότι προφέρεται κ και όταν βρίσκεται μπροστά από σύμφωνο ή στο τέλος λέξης. Και να διορθώσω ότι δεν προφέρεται θ σε όλη την Ισπανία. Από το σύνολο των ισπανόφωνων περίπου το 10% το προφέρει θ (και αυτοί βρίσκονται στην Ισπανία).Το cc προφέρεται, επομένως, είτε κθ είτε ξ.
Όσον αφορά τις μεταγραφές: θα γράψω Γκαρθία Λόρκα αλλά Γκαρσία Μάρκες. 

Το x προφέρεται ξ. Ωστόσο, σε ορισμένες λέξεις που κρατούν την ιστορική τους ορθογραφία, διατηρεί την παλιά προφορά (χ). Γι΄αυτό λέμε Μέχικο, Τέχας και Οαχάκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2008)

Πολύτιμη η ανάλυσή σου. Θα πρέπει να έχω κι ένα λινκ τώρα, να ξέρω πού να προσφεύγω για τις απορίες μου σχετικά με την ισπανική προφορά.

Ο μέσος πολίτης σαν κι εμένα, ακόμα κι όταν ξέρει ότι περίεργα πράγματα συμβαίνουν με την ισπανική προφορά, εκπλήσσεται συνέχεια όταν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κάποια ονόματα που αβασάνιστα επαναλάμβανε με την επικρατούσα προφορά, θα του ήταν αγνώριστα αν ταξίδευε στον ισπανόφωνο χώρο.

Στη δική μου περίπτωση, οι εκπλήξεις ήταν όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι ο Πάντσο Βίλα είναι Βίγια (τον γκολτζή, πάντως, τον λένε σωστά), η γυμνή και η ντυμένη Μάγια του Γκόγια θα έπρεπε να είναι Μάχα, ή ότι η Πενέλοπε Κρουζ παραμένει Κρουθ εκεί.

Όσο για τις μεταγραφές, νιώθω ευτυχής που δεν έχω μπει σε δίλημμα να διαλέξω.


----------



## danae (Jun 21, 2008)

Χα-χα, τη γυμνή μάγια δεν την ήξερα. Και να σκεφτείς ότι το maja δεν είναι όνομα!
(Προσθήκη του συντονιστή που τώρα πια μπορεί να κάνει τον έξυπνο: maja είναι απλώς η ωραία. Η προσθήκη της εικόνας της γυμνής από τις δύο ωραίες του Γκόγια, επίσης με πρωτοβουλία του συντονιστή. Προσοχή: δεν είναι η Μοντσεράτ.)

Κι εγώ εντυπωσιάστηκα όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο Ξαβιέ Περέζ ντε Κουεγιάρ που άκουγα στην τηλεόραση όταν ήμουν μικρή ήταν Χαβιέρ Πέρεθ ντε Κουέγιαρ. Κι επίσης ότι η Μονσερά Καμπαγιέ δεν είναι Γαλλίδα αλλά Καταλανή και ονομάζεται Μοντσεράτ -ή καλύτερα Μοντσερράτ.


----------



## danae (Jun 21, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το Zazula προφέρεται τελικά "θάθουλα" ή "σάσουλα";



Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, την πρώτη φορά που διάβασα το όνομά σου, ασυναίσθητα, το διάβασα Θαθούλα!! Ποια είναι η σωστή προφορά; :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

danae said:


> Χα-χα, τη γυμνή μάγια δεν την ήξερα. Και να σκεφτείς ότι το maja δεν είναι όνομα!
> (Προσθήκη του συντονιστή που τώρα πια μπορεί να κάνει τον έξυπνο: maja είναι απλώς η ωραία.


Εγώ πάλι είχα διαβάσει ότι majo και maja (και majismo) τον καιρό εκείνο ήταν κάτι σαν "μόρτης, μόρτισσα, μορτιά". Μόρτισσα ντυμένη, μόρτισσα γυμνή.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι το _b_ μπορεί να προφέρεται μπ, β ή διχειλικό β, ανάλογα με τη θέση και τα γύρω γράμματα. Κάποτε είπα σε έναν Silberio, χάλλοου, ΣιλΒέριο, και με ρώτησε κατευθείαν αν _hablo idioma_. Θεώρησε αυτονόητο ότι κάποιος που λέει το _b_ β, αποκλείεται να είναι γκρίνγκο! 

Επίσης ότι το _ou_ προφέρεται_ πάντα_ ο-ου και όχι ου. Ειδικά για τους ποδοσφαιριστές ισχύει ο "*κανόνας του αεροδρομίου*": όπως τον προφέρει ο πρώτος τυχών ΑΡΔ που βρίσκεται στο αεροδρόμιο για ρεπορτάζ, έτσι λέγεται. Τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ειδικά για τους ποδοσφαιριστές ισχύει ο "*κανόνας του αεροδρομίου*": όπως τον προφέρει ο πρώτος τυχών ΑΡΔ που βρίσκεται στο αεροδρόμιο για ρεπορτάζ, έτσι λέγεται. Τέλος.



Αυτό που λες έχει σχέση με τον Μήτσο στα σύνορα. Και, επειδή γίνεται παράλληλη συζήτηση στο νήμα για το Τσουριγκερέσκο, ας το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι υπάρχει μια ιδιόμορφη λατινογαλλική προσέγγιση στην απόδοση των περισσότερων ξένων ονομάτων, άντε των ρομανικών γλωσσών. Ζήτω ο Πάντσο Βίλα! Θάνατος στους Huysmans!


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Νήμα για το θέμα της μεταγραφής των ισπανικών γενικότερα (όχι μόνο των κύριων ονομάτων) άνοιξε εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Gonzalo Jiménez de Quesada

Πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτό το όνομα ώστε να τηρηθούν οι ελληνικές βικιπαιδικές «προδιαγραφές» που θέλουν:

Hernán Cortés = Χερνάντο Κορτέζ
Fransisco Pizarro = Φρανθίσκο Πιθάρο

Εντάξει, το ξέρω ότι ακόμη και στο άρθρο για τον Κορτέ«ζ» υπάρχουν δυο τρεις Κορτέ«ς», ότι η βίκη είναι γεμάτη (αλλού) από αναφορές στον Πι«ζ»άρο κλπ. Αλλά έχω και τα τρία ονόματα μαζί, στο ίδιο άρθρο, όπου πρωταγωνιστεί επίσης ο/το Ελ Ντοράντο/Ελντοράντο/Ελδοράδο (έλεος!). Ποια άλλη δυνατότητα υπάρχει για σχετικά ομοιόμορφη και επαρκώς αποδεκτή απόδοση των τεσσάρων σε ένα άρθρο;

Χερνάν Κορτές; Φρανσίσκο Πισάρο; Γκονσάλο Χιμένες ντε Κεσάδα; Ελδοράδο;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2011)

Μαζεμένα πέσανε τα δύσκολα!:)

1. Η μεταγραφή Χερνάντο Κορτέζ μου φαίνεται αστήρικτη, μάλλον από περίεργη σπόντα έχει επικρατήσει (;). Αφού και για τους Ισπανούς της μητρόπολης και για τους Λατινοαμερικανούς είναι Ερνάν Κορτές, εμείς γιατί να επιμείνουμε σε κάτι διαφορετικό;

2. Για τον κονκισταδόρ του Περού μου φαίνονται θεμιτές και η μεταγραφή Φρανθίθκο Πιθάρρο (άντε, Πιθάρο:)), α λα καστιγιάνικα της μητρόπολης, και η λύση Φρανσίσκο Πισάρρο, α λα λατινοαμερικάνικα.

Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία για το πώς προφέρονταν τα ονόματα στην Εστρεμαδούρα του 15ου και 16ου αι., ας μας το πει, μήπως κι αποκτήσουμε και κάποιο ιστορικό επιχείρημα για την ορθή προφορά (του δεύτερου κυρίως ονόματος).

3. Πηγαίνοντας στο προκείμενο κι ακολουθώντας την προηγούμενη διπλή λύση, μια χαρά μου φαίνονται και το "Γκονθάλο Χιμένεθ δε Κεσάδα" και το "Γκονσάλο Χιμένες...". Θα έτεινα να προτιμήσω τη δεύτερη λύση, μια και ως ιστορική φιγούρα αφορά περισσότερο τη Ν. Αμερική. Κι εδώ δυσκολεύομαι να βρω ιστορικά επιχειρήματα υπέρ της μίας ή της άλλης λύσης: ο τύπος ήταν Ανδαλουσιανός (όπου σήμερα μάλλον υπερτερεί ελαφρώς το σεσέο), αλλά από τη Γρανάδα (όπου σήμερα μάλλον υπερτερεί το θεθέο). Διαλέχτε!

[πού είναι η Αόρατη Μελάνη;;; ]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Και οι προτιμήσεις για το Ελ Ντοράντο/Ελντοράντο/Ελδοράδο;



Rogerios said:


> Μαζεμένα πέσανε τα δύσκολα!:)


Λες να πρέπει να καταφύγω σε μεγάλα μέσα;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και οι προτιμήσεις για το Ελ Ντοράντο/Ελντοράντο/Ελδοράδο;



Έ, *Ελ Ντοράδο*, υποψιάζομαι, αν και η λέξη έχει πλέον αυτόνομη υπόσταση και εκτός της ισπανικής (οπότε κι ένα "μητσικό" Ελντοράντο δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα].

ΥΓ: Υποψιάζομαι ότι όταν εμφανισθεί η Αόρατη Μελάνη θα μου διορθώσει πάραυτα αυτό το "*δε *Κεσάδα" σε "*ντε*".


----------



## danae (Jan 20, 2011)

Κατ' αρχάς, το Κορτέζ είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετο, αφού το όνομα έχει στο τέλος s και όχι z ώστε να υπάρχει περιθώριο συζήτησης. Ερνάν Κορτές και σε καμία περίπτωση Χερνάν.

Το Φρανθίθκο είναι εσφαλμένο, αφού το όνομα γράφεται Francisco κι επομένως το ζήτημα είναι το c και όχι το s της τελευταίας συλλαβής. Οπότε μπορούμε να γράψουμε είτε Φρανθίσκο είτε Φρανσίσκο, ανάλογα με την περιοχή καταγωγής. Αντίστοιχα θα έχουμε είτε Πιθάρο είτε Πισάρο. 

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που διδάχτηκα για τα Ισπανικά της Αμερικής, στη νότια Ισπανία της εποχής της αποικιοκρατίας επικρατούσε το σεσέο, δηλαδή η προφορά του z και του ce, ci με σ. Εικάζεται ότι για τον λόγο αυτό στην Αμερική επκράτησε αυτή η προφορά και όχι η διάκριση θ και σ. 

Μια επισήμανση: το θεθέο δεν είναι η διάκριση μεταξύ των ήχων θ και σ, αλλά μια απόκλιση στην εκφορά του λόγου που θεωρείται ότι φανερώνει χαμηλό κοινωνικομορφωτικό επίπεδο και κατά την οποία όλοι οι ήχοι σ προφέρονται θ.

Αυτά, λίγο βιαστικά. Θα προσπαθήσω να επανέλθω αργότερα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2011)

Μερσί, Δανάη! 

[το "Φρανθί*θ*κο" ήταν αβλεψία μου - ]


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Gonzalo Jiménez de Quesada
> Πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτό το όνομα ώστε να τηρηθούν οι ελληνικές βικιπαιδικές «προδιαγραφές» που θέλουν:
> Hernán Cortés = Χερνάντο Κορτέζ
> Fransisco Pizarro = Φρανθίσκο Πιθάρο


Απλό: θα διορθώσουμε τη Βίκι. Πάω τώρα κιόλας.

Edit: διόρθωσα και τον " Ντίεγκο Βελάσκεθ ντε Κουελάρ", αν είναι δυνατόν ποτέ! καλά δεν ήξεραν, δε ρώταγαν?



drsiebenmal said:


> Χερνάν Κορτές; Φρανσίσκο Πισάρο; Γκονσάλο Χιμένες ντε Κεσάδα; Ελδοράδο;


ΠΟΤΕ *Χ*ερνάν! φτου κακά! τσ τσ τσ... Και ΠΟΤΕ ζήτα σε ισπανόφωνα ονόματα! (για τη Βίκι τα λέω).

*Ερνάν Κορτές, Φρανθίσκο Πιθάρο, Γκονθάλο Χιμένεθ ντε Κεσάδα. *

Όλοι τους ήταν Ισπανοί, άρα όλοι μεταγράφονται με θ όπου υπάρχει z, ce, ci.



Rogerios said:


> Έ, *Ελ Ντοράδο*, υποψιάζομαι, αν και η λέξη έχει πλέον αυτόνομη υπόσταση και εκτός της ισπανικής (οπότε κι ένα "μητσικό" Ελντοράντο δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα].


Σωστά. Αλλά γιατί να γίνουμε μήτσοι αν δεν συντρέχει λόγος? 

*Ελ Ντοράδο.*



Rogerios said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι όταν εμφανισθεί η Αόρατη Μελάνη θα μου διορθώσει πάραυτα αυτό το "*δε *Κεσάδα" σε "*ντε*".


Όχι, ο τροπος μεταγραφής του d είναι θέμα άποψης. Το μόνο που απαιτώ είναι συνέπεια (να το μεταγράφεις πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο - αν αποφασίσεις ότι το d στην αρχή λέξης είναι δ, θα το βάζεις πάντοτε δ, όχι μια έτσι μια γιουβέτσι).



Rogerios said:


> [πού είναι η Αόρατη Μελάνη;;; ]


Στο διάστημα. Κοίταξε, εγώ είμαι κομήτης. Μπορεί να μην μπω για πολλές μέρες, μετά να μπαίνω συνέχεια, μετά να εξαφανιστώ... και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι παρακολουθώ όλα τα νήματα. Αν κάποιος με θέλει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, υπάρχει το πμ για σιγουριά. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, πάντως, μου κάνει εντύπωση που είμαστε τόσο λίγοι οι ισπανόφωνοι στη Λεξιλογία (εγώ, η Δανάη και ποιος άλλος; )



danae said:


> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που διδάχτηκα για τα Ισπανικά της Αμερικής, στη νότια Ισπανία της εποχής της αποικιοκρατίας επικρατούσε το σεσέο, δηλαδή η προφορά του z και του ce, ci με σ. Εικάζεται ότι για τον λόγο αυτό στην Αμερική επκράτησε αυτή η προφορά και όχι η διάκριση θ και σ.


Κι εγώ αυτό ξέρω. Και σήμερα στην Ανδαλουσία υπάρχουν περιοχές που επικρατεί το seseo, ενώ παράλληλα σε άλλες επικρατεί το ceceo.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ σας, κυρίες --και κύριε, βεβαίως, βεβαίως!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 21, 2011)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ κι από μένα! :):):)


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 13, 2014)

Και εγώ σας ευχαριστώ όλους με την σειρά μου και έναν έναν ξεχωριστά γιατί έχω τρελαθεί με αυτόν τον Γκονθάλο Χιμένεθ ντε Γκεσάδα!
Και γενικά με την μεταγραφή ονομάτων αλλά πού θα μου πάει...κάποτε θα το καταφέρω!


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Φίλοι ισπανόφωνοι, πώς θα μεταγραφόταν αυτή η πόλη της Βενεζουέλας;

*Maiquetía*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maiquetía


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2014)

...
Ισπανόφωνος δεν είμαι, μα αφτιά έχω και μ' αρέσει ν' ακούω ισπανικά (παθαίνω γουάντα): *Μαϊκετία*.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SfUxz7UGdg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuoHfVl4h48

Κι εδώ από τον Τσάβες:


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Με σφραγίδα Τσάβες! Δεν το περίμενα. Ευχ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2014)

daeman said:


> *Μαϊκετία*.


Γιεπ. Εύκολα έβαλες, δεν έχει κανέναν από τους "διφορούμενους" φθόγγους που μας κάνουν να πλακωνόμαστε :) .


----------



## Teo (Nov 2, 2014)

Το μεταφέρω εδώ, γιατι το άλλο νήμα μάλλον δεν το βλέπουν ισπανόφωνοι.

Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής ζήτημα: στην αργεντίνικη διάλεκτο το γράμμα y και ο δίφθογγος ll προφέρονται σ (περίπου) και όχι γι όπως στα Ισπανικά της Ιβηρικής.

Έχω λοιπόν κάποιες μεταγραφές που ξενίζουν τον αναγνώστη:

Plaza de Mayo = Πλάσα ντε Μάσο (δεν το συναντάμε καθόλου στο γκούγκλ, ενώ το "Πλάσα ντε Μάγιο" έχει 280 χίτς και το "Πλατεία του Μαΐου" 70.000)
Villa Constitución = Βίσα Κονστιτουσιόν (ενώ το Βίγια το συναντάμε χιλιάδες φορές)
και ούτω καθεξής.

Τι μου συστήνετε, να κρατήσω την πιο πιστή μεταγραφή ή την πιο διαδεδομένη;


----------



## Teo (Nov 5, 2014)

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει άποψη επί του θέματος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2014)

Δύσκολη απόφαση... εξαρτάται από το πού γράφεις, με ποιον συνεργάζεσαι και τι θες/μπορείς να πετύχεις.

Αν είναι βιβλίο, αν θες να γίνεις σταυροφόρος της ορθής μεταγραφής και αν ο εκδότης σε στηρίζει σε αυτό, βάλε Πλάσα ντε Μάσο ή ντε Μάζο (δες παρακάτω).

Αν είναι έντυπο πλατιάς κυκλοφορίας, αν θες πάρα πολύ να γίνεις σταυροφόρος της ορθής μεταγραφής και αν δε φοβάσαι μη δεν ξαναβρεις δουλειά, ως άνω.

Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, Πλάσα ντε Μάγιο. 
Νομίζω ότι κανένας Αργεντινός δεν θα παρεξηγηθεί άμα το δει, πράγμα επίσης σημαντικό.
Παρεμπ, εγώ μάλλον αυτό θα έκανα. Βάζω γενικώς αρκετό νερό στο κρασί μου - π.χ. το αρχικό V που προφέρεται ΜΠ το μεταγράφω Β γιατί αλλιώς ξενίζει τους πάντες και με κοιτούν με μισό μάτι, και δε θέλω να χάσω και τους πελάτες μου.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, είναι λίγο προβληματικό και το σ ως απόδοση του ll και y της Αργεντινής: πιο πολύ σε ζ φέρνει στα δικά μου αυτιά. Γενικά πάντως επειδή δεν το έχω ψάξει σε βάθος το θέμα, οπότε από όσα λέω κράτα τα μισά. Ας δούμε τι θα πουν και άλλοι. 
EDIT: δες εδώ, λέει ότι είναι ʒ, έτσι το ήξερα κι εγώ από όσα αργεντίνικα έχω ακούσει (δυο τρεις φυσικούς ομιλητές και συνεντεύξεις, ταινίες, ντοκιμαντέρ, τραγούδια). Εδώ πάλι δίνει και τα δύο αλλόφωνα, ʃ και ʒ, και μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να ισχύει, ανάλογα με την περιοχή ή δεν ξέρω με ποιες άλλες παραμέτρους.

Αν πάντως θες πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση, γράψε στην Αγελική Αλεξοπούλου, μεταφράστρια και καθηγήτρια μετάφρασης στο πανεπιστήμιο. Έχει μεγαλώσει στην Αργεντινή και φαντάζομαι θα 'χει άποψη για το θέμα.


----------



## danae (Nov 9, 2014)

Κι εγώ κάνω το ίδιο που κάνει η Αόρατη Μελάνη. Ένας από τους λόγους είναι αυτός που ανέφερε, ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει μία στάνταρ αργεντίνικη προφορά.


----------

